# Finding an Apartment in Moose Jaw



## Loachman (5 Feb 2013)

I've got an OJT guy heading to Moose Jaw, accompanied, very soon. He needs an apartment. If anybody currently there, or who has recently left, has any suggestions (property agencies, contacts, websites, etc) I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------

